

Ask HN: Which appointment booking service is easiest to integrate in your app? - gfcmills

I&#x27;m working on startup with a long and arduous application process (horrible outsourced MVP here: www.growthstreet.co.uk) which requires a skype&#x2F;in person interview. I&#x27;m looking for an appointment booking service that we can quickly integrate with to manage those bookings. What have you used with success? Which are the services to avoid?<p>Thanks<p>George
======
drsim
We use Setmore: [http://www.setmore.com/](http://www.setmore.com/).

Very happy with it and the developers are responsive to issues (even from free
users like me).

I found many customers were booking appointments without figuring out the
equivalent time in their timezone, missing their scheduled appointment because
of the confusion.

The devs added a new hover feature to make it clear what their local time is
for available slots.

We use the subdomain. Iframe integration is also available (not amazing on
mobile).

